# Felt 47 by Knock Grind Settings for V60 and Clever dripper



## Dareverend (11 mo ago)

Just received by Felt 47 and made by first V60 brew with 500g water and 30g beans for 2 cups (temp 98 degrees c). I went with the Aergind settings I found online which recoomended 1.4- to 1.8. I went with with 1.8 and it was like talc. Brew time was about 4 minutes. Coffee was OK but having seen grind samples for V60 where they recommend sea salt type grains i think i need to go higher. Does anyone have any experience with the Felgrind which I think is very similar to the Felt 47. I am thinking 2.5 - 3. Any thoughts much appreciated. Lovely bit of kit btw.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

For a 2 cup v60 my reference starting point is 2.6 with the Feld47, I then work from there. 1.4 - 1.8 looks like the espresso range to me.


----------



## Dareverend (11 mo ago)

Thanks. I tried 2.5 today and it was much better. Could go a little higher as well I think


----------

